# σαρανταπεντάρι



## nickel (Mar 7, 2013)

Άρθρο που περιγράφει τόσο καλά τη σημασιολογική εξέλιξη των λέξεων δεν μπορεί να λείπει από εδώ μέσα. Το αντιγράφω ολόκληρο:

*Σαράντα και πέντε*
Του Παντελή Μπουκάλα

Παλιώνουν γρήγορα και τα λεξικά. Σαν να μην προλαβαίνουν την ταχύτητα της γλωσσικής παραγωγής, είτε προφορικά συντελείται είτε γραπτά είτε με τη νέα υβριδική διαδικτυακή μορφή, που, λόγω και της συνήθως αχτένιστης αμεσότητάς της, θα τη λέγαμε προφορικά γραπτή ή γραπτά προφορική. Στο λήμμα «σαρανταπεντάρι», λ.χ., ένα λένε και δύο παραλείπουν. Επεξηγούν δηλαδή ότι το σαρανταπεντάρι είναι το διάσημο πιστόλι με διαμέτρημα 45 χιλιοστών, αφήνουν όμως αμνημόνευτες δύο άλλες ερμηνείες, παρότι οικείες χάρη στην ευρεία χρήση. Η μία, με δεκαετίες βίου μάλιστα, αφορά τους δίσκους των 45 στροφών, το όνομα των οποίων έχει ταυτιστεί με τις μεγάλες επιτυχίες του λαϊκού τραγουδιού άλλων εποχών, όταν δεν χρειαζόταν να είσαι ζογκλέρ για να γίνεις τραγουδιστής ή χυμωδώς αποκαλυπτική χορεύτρια για να γίνεις τραγουδίστρια· αρκούσε η καλή φωνή.

Καλή φωνή, και μάλιστα καζαντζιδική, πίστευε ότι διαθέτει και ο κ. Παναγιώτης Ψωμιάδης, ο έκπτωτος περιφερειάρχης Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας. Μαζί του το πίστευαν οι συγγενείς του, οι οπαδοί και οι κορυφαίοι της Ν.Δ., που συνέχισαν να τον αγκαλιάζουν ακόμη κι όταν η Δικαιοσύνη άρχισε να δείχνει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για την αυθεντία του και να συλλέγει στοιχεία. Το πίστευαν επίσης πολλοί οικοδεσπότες τηλεεκπομπών, που για να τσιμπήσει κάπως η θεαματικότητά τους τον καλούσαν κάθε τρεις και λίγο για να φιλοσοφήσει τραγουδώντας. Τώρα πια, λόγω εμπλοκών, δεν τον έχουν κάθε τόσο πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα και ανέθεσαν στον κ. Γεωργιάδη να καλύψει το μελωδικοφιλοσοφικό κενό· ουρλιάζοντας.

Με την αγάπη του λοιπόν για το παλιό λαϊκό τραγούδι, ο κ. Ψωμιάδης καλύπτει τη μία από τις δύο μη λεξικογραφημένες έννοιες του σαρανταπενταριού. Καλύπτει όμως και την τρίτη και πιο πρόσφατη σημασία του. Μάρτυς η εισαγγελία Πρωτοδικών Θεσσαλονίκης, που άσκησε συμπληρωματική δίωξη εις βάρος του πρώην και του αδελφού του Διονύση (αντινομάρχη δημοσίων έργων), με την κατηγορία της ηθικής αυτουργίας σε απιστία και ψευδή βεβαίωση, από κοινού και κατ’ εξακολούθησιν, εις βάρος του Δημοσίου. Οπως αρκετοί ψηφοθήρες τοπικοί άρχοντες, που έχουν ρουσφέτια να ικανοποιήσουν και «συναγωνιστές» να εξυπηρετήσουν, οι αδελφοί Ψωμιάδη κατηγορούνται ότι έκοβαν τα δημόσια έργα σε σαρανταπεντάρια (αξίας 45.000 ευρώ), για τα οποία δεν προβλεπόταν κανονικός διαγωνισμός αλλά «πρόχειρος»· αυτό στα νέα ελληνικά έχει την επίσης αλεξικογράφητη σημασία της *απευθείας αδιαφανούς ανάθεσης*.

Δεν ζημιώθηκε πολύ το Δημόσιο από την κατατμητική επιχείρηση. Τέσσερα εκατομμύρια. Αστείο ποσόν. Αλλωστε, ο πρώην νομάρχης είχε εξηγήσει ωραιότατα πρόπερσι ότι αυτό γινόταν «για λόγους ταχύτητας, για να προλαβαίνει η νομαρχία τις κοινωνικές ανάγκες». Περίπου δηλαδή έλεγε ότι ο άρχων πρέπει να είναι «γρήγορο πιστόλι». Ωστε λοιπόν ο κ. Ψωμιάδης, σαν παράδοξο νόμισμα, καλύπτει και τις τρεις σημασίες του σαρανταπενταριού.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_06/03/2013_485978

Έχουμε και λέμε:

*σαρανταπεντάρι* (το) *1* (περίστροφο) 45 revolver, Colt 45. *2* (δισκάκι βινυλίου) 45 vinyl record.

Προσθέστε και την τρίτη σημασία, σας παρακαλώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2013)

*σαρανταπεντάρι*: έργο που ανατίθεται από φορέα του στενού ή ευρύτερου δημοσίου τομέα και δεν υπόκειται στις προδιαγραφές περί ανάθεσης με δημόσια διαγωνιστική διαδικασία


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> σαρανταπεντάρι είναι το διάσημο πιστόλι με διαμέτρημα 45 χιλιοστών


Και ο Παντελής Μπουκάλας τα λέει λάθος, και τα λεξικά το λένε λανθασμένα το συγκεκριμένο.

*Το σαρανταπεντάρι έχει διαμέτρημα 45 εκατοστών της ίντσας (0.452 in), όχι 45 χιλιοστών.* Το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) και ο Μπουκάλας λένε το ίδιο: «διαμέτρημα 45 χιλιοστών» το οποίο είναι διπλά λάθος· πρώτον δεν νοείται αναφορά σε μέγεθος μήκους χωρίς μονάδα μέτρησης, και δεύτερον το νούμερο 0.045 είναι λάθος για το συγκεκριμένο πιστόλι και στις δύο δημοφιλείς μονάδες μέτρησης.

Το ΛΚΝ ακολουθεί την τυπική τακτική τού λεξικογράφου που δεν έχει ιδέα για το τι πράγμα καλείται να δώσει ορισμό, κι έτσι λέει το μνημειώδες «διαμετρήματος σαράντα πέντε χιλιοστών (του μέτρου ή της ίντσας, ανάλογα με τη χώρα κατασκευής του)». Ένα πιστόλι 0.045 in είναι προδιαγραφών Ποντικομικρούλη (γι' αυτό άλλωστε και δεν υπάρχει στον ανθρώπινο κόσμο), ενώ ένα "πιστόλι" 45 mm είναι προδιαγραφών Χαλκ (π.χ. το Μ1942).

Περισσότερα, εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/11_mm_caliber. Άντε να δούμε πότε επιτέλους θ' αρχίσουν οι λεξικογράφοι να προσέχουν τους τεχνικούς ορισμούς...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> *σαρανταπεντάρι*: έργο που ανατίθεται από φορέα του στενού ή ευρύτερου δημοσίου τομέα και δεν υπόκειται στις προδιαγραφές περί ανάθεσης με δημόσια διαγωνιστική διαδικασία


Εναλλακτικός ορισμός: Μέγιστο νομότυπο πλάτος (σε κιλογιούρο k€) φέτας κατά τη σαλαμοποίηση δημοσίου έργου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2013)

Επικροτώ τον ζαζούλειο ορισμό με βάση την επόμενη μικρή βουτιά στη σύγχρονη ελληνική ιστορία:

Γιατί 45.000€; Από πού προήλθε αυτό το περίεργο όριο; Γιατί όχι 50 χιλιάδες ή 40 ή 48;
Μα φυσικά, από επιστάμενη μελέτη των συνθηκών που επικρατούν σε άπασα την επικράτεια και ...
Σιγά, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε.

Όταν η Ελλάδα πέρασε στο ευρώ, το σχετικό όριο για απευθείας αναθέσεις ήταν 15 εκατομμύρια δραχμούλες. Ήταν ένα ευπρεπέστατο ποσό, με το οποίο μπορούσαν να γίνονται πραγματικά επείγοντα (καθώς και καθόλου επείγοντα και εντελώς περιττά) έργα με απευθείας ανάθεση.

Στην Ελλάδα, συνήθως οι απευθείας αναθέσεις γίνονταν για έργα απόλυτα ζωτικής και επείγουσας σημασίας και ποτέ, μα ποτέ δεν δινόντουσαν χαριστικά για ρουσφετολογικούς σκοπούς.
*Σιγά, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε.*

Με την έλευση του ευρώ, η σχετική νομοθεσία προσαρμόστηκε σε κάτι στρογγυλό εκεί κοντά (15 εκατ. Δρχ = 44.020 ευρώ και κάτι ψιλά) και το ποσό αφέθηκε να ευτελιστεί με την πρόοδο του πληθωρισμού, στερώντας έτσι από το στενό και ευρύτερο δημόσιο τη δυνατότητα να ενεργεί άμεσα και αποφασιστικά με επείγουσες διαδικασίες σε κρίσιμα θέματα.

Εδώ Ελλάδα, εδώ Ελλάδα.

Ε, μάθαμε κι εμείς να σπάμε τα έργα σε σαρανταπεντάρια και τελείωσε η ιστορία. Και τι έγινε δηλαδή που αναθέτουμε ένα ενα τα παιχνίδια των παιδικών χαρών; Γιατί να μη ζήσουν από μια παιδική χαρά δέκα επαγγελματίες; Γιατί να μη ζήσουν από ένα κουτί φαρμάκων με 28 χάπια 14 φαρμακοποιοί;

Είπαμε...


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Και ο Παντελής Μπουκάλας τα λέει λάθος, και τα λεξικά το λένε λανθασμένα το συγκεκριμένο.
> 
> *Το σαρανταπεντάρι έχει διαμέτρημα 45 εκατοστών της ίντσας (0.452 in), όχι 45 χιλιοστών.* Το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) και ο Μπουκάλας λένε το ίδιο: «διαμέτρημα 45 χιλιοστών» το οποίο είναι διπλά λάθος· πρώτον δεν νοείται αναφορά σε μέγεθος μήκους χωρίς μονάδα μέτρησης, και δεύτερον το νούμερο 0.045 είναι λάθος για το συγκεκριμένο πιστόλι και στις δύο δημοφιλείς μονάδες μέτρησης.
> 
> ...



Με πρόλαβες.
Πριν από χρόνια, μου τηλεφώνησε (και μάλιστα με υπεραστική κλήση) ένας αναγνώστης, συλλέκτης παλαιών όπλων, για να μου κάνει παρατήρηση επειδή είχα γράψει κάτι για πιστόλι εννέα χιλιοστών σε ένα βιβλίο που είχα μεταφράσει. Και, φυσικά, ο άνθρωπος είχε απόλυτο δίκιο. Το παραδέχτηκα, τον ευχαρίστησα, και το μετέφερα στους εκδότες για τα περαιτέρω. 
Φυσικά, δεν ήμουν η μόνη που την πάτησε, αλλά αυτό δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία. 

Συμπέρασμα: προσοχή στα όπλα. Είναι ποικιλοτρόπως επικίνδυνα.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 7, 2013)

Για πες περισσότερα, Μπέρνι, δεν κατάλαβα το λάθος. Πιστόλια 9 mm υπάρχουν, 22 mm δεν υπάρχουν - και παραδόξως, το link σου φαίνεται να ψάχνει για «είκοσι δύο χιλιοστών» αλλά βγάζει ευρήματα για «εννέα χιλιοστών». What magic is this?


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

It's not magic, it's just the metric system.

Πάρε ένα εικοσιδυάρι .

Το μπέρδεμα γίνεται όταν μιλάς για εκατοστά και χιλιοστά --και μπερδεύεις τον πόντο με την ίντσα. 

Από διάμετρο εννέα χιλιοστών δεν περνάει ούτε μακαρόνι, όχι σφαίρα!

υγ. Προφανώς το θέμα είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκο κι εγώ δεν είμαι ειδικός στα όπλα. Όποιος μπορεί, ας μας διαφωτίσει. Ίσως θα άξιζε να γίνει και χωριστό νήμα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

> «διαμέτρημα 45 χιλιοστών» το οποίο είναι διπλά λάθος· πρώτον δεν νοείται αναφορά σε μέγεθος μήκους χωρίς μονάδα μέτρησης


Όταν μιλάμε για χιλιοστά, εννοείται του μέτρου, έτσι δεν είναι; Δεν εννοείται χιλιοστά του κιλού ή του αμπέρ.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 7, 2013)

Όταν σε ένα ελληνικό βιβλίο γράφεις «εννιά χιλιοστών», εννοείται «του μέτρου» - δεν χρειάζεται διευκρίνιση. Το _εικοσιδυάρι_ πάλι είναι σωστό - όποιος ξέρει ότι πρόκειται για διαμέτρημα 22 εκατοστών της ίντσας (.22), το ξέρει, και οι υπόλοιποι δεν νοιάζονται. Και τα δύο αυτά είναι σωστά - το λάθος είναι το «εικοσιδύο χιλιοστών» που φαινόταν να αναζητά το link της Μπέρνης, γι' αυτό απόρησα.


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2013)

Λογάριαζα κι εγώ να γράψω ένα άρθρο για τα 45άρια, αλλά με προλάβατε, ακόμα καλύτερα -θα κάνω λιγότερη δουλειά!


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> [...]
> Από διάμετρο εννέα χιλιοστών δεν περνάει ούτε μακαρόνι, όχι σφαίρα!
> [...]



Ε, χμμ, τα 9 χιλιοστά (του μέτρου, εννοείται) είναι μια γραμμούλα (ένα χιλιοστό του μέτρου, εννοείται) κάτω από τον πόντο (το ένα εκατοστό, του μέτρου εννοείται), άρα χωράνε κάμποσα μακαρόνια, αναλόγως το νούμερο (του μακαρονιού). Σε οπή με διάμετρο 9 χιλιοστών, κανελόνι μπορεί να μη χωράει, αλλά του παστίτσιου (βοήθειά μας) χωράει και σπαγγετίνη περισσεύει.
Οι ίντσες και τα εκατοστά τους είναι αλλουνού βικάριου γκόσπελ.


----------



## Earion (Mar 7, 2013)

Το μικρότερο διαμέτρημα που έχει κατασκευαστεί είναι το πιστόλι Κολιμπρί των 2 χιλιοστών του μέτρου (2 mm). Κάνει ζημιά μέχρι τα δέκα μέτρα. Προοριζόταν για δεσποινίδες και χαρτοκλέφτες.

Δείτε κι άλλα όπλα του ιδίου διαμετρήματος.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

daeman said:


> Ε, χμμ, τα 9 χιλιοστά (του μέτρου, εννοείται) είναι μια γραμμούλα (ένα χιλιοστό του μέτρου, εννοείται) κάτω από τον πόντο (το ένα εκατοστό, του μέτρου εννοείται), άρα χωράνε κάμποσα μακαρόνια, αναλόγως το νούμερο (του μακαρονιού). Σε οπή με διάμετρο 9 χιλιοστών, κανελόνι μπορεί να μη χωράει, αλλά του παστίτσιου (βοήθειά μας) χωράει και σπαγγετίνη περισσεύει.
> Οι ίντσες και τα εκατοστά τους είναι αλλουνού βικάριου γκόσπελ.



Δίκιο. :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

Aν είναι αυτό εδώ, για αποτρεπτικό πιο καλό μου φαίνεται το νεροπίστολο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2014)

Οπτικά βοηθήματα για σύγκριση διαστατικών σχέσεων μεταξύ διαφόρων διαμετρημάτων:


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2014)

Γεια σας. Θα είχε κάποιος την καλοσύνη να μου εξηγήσει τις λεζάντες; Το αριθμητικό μέρος δεν μπαίνει εύκολα στα κουτάκια του μυαλού μου. Π.χ. στην πρώτη εικόνα τι σημαίνει το .40 σε σχέση με το 9mm (σφαίρες 2 και 3); Ή το 9x18 στο Μακάροφ (φωτ. 2.3). Ευχ προκάτ.


----------



## pontios (Jul 20, 2014)

Καλημέρα!



nickel said:


> τι σημαίνει το .40 σε σχέση με το 9mm (σφαίρες 2 και 3); Ή το 9x18 στο Μακάροφ (φωτ. 2.3). Ευχ προκάτ.



9mm is approx. 0.35 inches, so it's a slightly smaller diameter bullet (compared to the 0.40).



> Ή το 9x18 στο Μακάροφ (φωτ. 2.3)



I think the 9 refers to the bullet diameter (in millimetres), while the 18 refers to the length of the bullet case (again in millimetres).


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2021)

γεμιστήρες για 45άρια


----------



## cougr (Jan 12, 2021)

Κάπως άσχετο και Ίσως ασήμαντο, πάντως ένα από τα παρατσούκλια του Τραμπ είναι το _The 45._


----------



## Xanthangelos (Mar 18, 2021)

cougr said:


> Κάπως άσχετο και Ίσως ασήμαντο, πάντως ένα από τα παρατσούκλια του Τραμπ είναι το _The 45._


Επειδή ήταν ο 45ος πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ. Οι κακές γλώσσες όμως λένε ότι το 45 αναφέρεται στο IQ του...


----------



## cougr (Mar 18, 2021)

IQ 45....και πολύ πάει

Καλώς όρισες!


----------



## Xanthangelos (Mar 18, 2021)

cougr said:


> IQ 45....και πολύ πάει
> 
> Καλώς όρισες!


Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα!

Όσο για το IQ 45, η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ προβληματίστηκα μήπως ακουστεί πολύ υψηλό για τον συγκεκριμένο. :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2021)

Μια που λεγαμε για όπλα πιο πριν, σε γαλλική τηλεοπτική σειρά λεγενε οι αστυνομικοί για το 11-43 και δώστου 1143 και τελικά χρειάστηκε να μου εξηγησουν ότι προκειται για το διεθνές σύστημα...


----------

